# Nachlaufmessung an Roboter-Anlagen



## daniel80 (18 Januar 2021)

Guten Morgen Zusammen, 

folgende Situation:
- Roboter-Anlage, durch Schutzzaun und Lichtgitter abgesichert
- Schutzzaun steht innerhalb des Wirkbereiches des Roboters --> Sicherheitssoftware (DCS bei FANUC) zur Achs- / Raumbegrenzung
- Aufgrund eines Umbaus müssen diverse Prüfungen zur Anlagensicherheit neu durchgeführt werden

Ich habe dazu Fragen zur Anforderung an die Nachlaufmessung:
- Bei dem vorhandenen Lichtgittern ist die Nachlaufmessung durch EN ISO 13855 vorgeschrieben. Soweit OK
- Aber: Ist die Nachlaufmessung an den Stellen, bei denen der Schutzzaun in Kombination mit der DCS-Software zum Personenschutz installiert wurde, überhaupt erforderlich?

In der EN ISO 10218-2, findet man im Kapitel 5.10.4 (Anforderungen an trennende Schutzeinrichtungen) folgende Hinweise:
- feststehende Schutzeinrichtungen: Heranziehen von EN ISO 13857

Wozu ist eine Nachlaufmessung hier noch erforderlich? Man könnte doch den minimalen Abstand Roboter-Schutzzaun nach Stillstand (ausgelöst durch einen Not-Halt via DCS) mit einem Zollstock messen, ohne zu wissen, wie groß der tatsächliche Nachlauf ist, oder? Hinweise zur Nachlaufmessung habe ich nur in der EN ISO 10218-1 gefunden, die sich aber nur auf die Roboter selbst bezieht (und dementsprechend eine Anforderung an die Roboter-HERSTELLER darstellt)

Bei den Lichtgittern, ist eine Nachlaufmessung obligatorisch...


----------



## stevenn (18 Januar 2021)

meiner Meinung nach muss der Nachlauf nur da gemessen werden, wohin die Person auch gelangen kann. sprich, wenn ich über die Lichtgitter in den Bereich innerhalb des Schutzzaunes komme, dann muss gemessen werden. 
Wenn der Bereich aber komplett umschlossen ist von einem Schutzzaun, dann muss meiner Meinung nach der Nachlauf nicht gemessen werden. Warum auch? Außer es gibt eine Türe oder ähnliches, welche nur überwacht ist und nicht zugehalten.


----------



## Tommi (18 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich empfehle die Lektüre dieser Schrift ab Seite 35. 
DGUV Information 209-074 (BGI 5123): Industrieroboter — medien.bgetem.de - BG ETEM Medienportal


----------



## hirngabel (18 Januar 2021)

Für euch relevant EN ISO 10218-2  5.4.3 Einrichtung zur Bewegungsbegrenzung 

Was sagt den der Roboterhersteller? Ich kenne es so, dass es hier vom Hersteller Programme zur Auslegung der Grenzen gibt. 
Bei einigen Sicherheitsfunktionen muss dann nur überprüft werden, ob die Bedingungen (Gewicht, Abstand ...) der Auslegung auch mit der Realität übereinstimmen. 
Bei anderen Sicherheitsfunktionen sind Tests notwendig. Vermutlich wird auch ein regelmäßiger Bremsentest notwendig sein.

Gruß


----------



## det (18 Januar 2021)

Hallo Daniel,
bei Fanuc haben Sie die Anhaltewege und Bremszeiten. Auch ein extra Handbuch für DCS. Bei Angabe der Roboternummer solltest Du die Daten bekommen. Für DCS bist Du selber verantwortlich. Must also alle Abstände, Raumgrenzen, Anhaltewege, Gefährdungen selber bewerten bzw. berechnen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## daniel80 (19 Januar 2021)

Moin!

Ich habe Hinweise auf Nachlaufmessungen in den Normen EN ISO 13855 / EN ISO 10218-1 gefunden. 

Dabei geht die 13855 auf Sicherheitseinrichtungen wie Lichtgitter, Näherungsschalter ein. Zusammengefasst, auf Einrichtungen, bei denen die Möglichkeit besteht, dass der Bediener mit dem nachlaufenden System in Kontakt kommt. 

Die EN ISO 10218-1 richtet sich nur an Roboter-Hersteller und verpflichtet diese, Nachlaufzeiten / -wege bei 33% usw. Nutzlast anzugeben. 

Bei Schutzzäunen ist aus meiner Sicht nur der Abstand zwischen Bediener und bereits nachgelaufenem / stillstehenden Roboter relevant. Wie hoch die Nachlaufwege sind, ist für diese Schutzeinrichtung nicht relevant. 

Passt das so aus eurer Sicht?


----------



## stevenn (19 Januar 2021)

_    Bei Schutzzäunen ist aus meiner Sicht nur der Abstand zwischen Bediener und bereits nachgelaufenem / stillstehenden Roboter relevant. Wie hoch die Nachlaufwege sind, ist für diese Schutzeinrichtung nicht relevant.

    Passt das so aus eurer Sicht? _

hierbei würde ich dir zustimmen. 

die 10218-1 kenne ich leider nicht.


----------

